# SM captain - My first conversion WIP



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey all guys. I just recently bought alot of stuff for comverting minis and whatnot and i figured i wanted to show you guys how my first conversion has been going so far!

i use the regular hobby knife, drill, clipper etc. and GS (Grey Stuff - not the Green)

for the SM i used some old bits from a box of chaos warriors from the fantasy game and regular SM gear + the grey stuff to sculpt alittle...
































































bear in mind that this is my first time converting anything and sculpting, but i i am quite please with it so far!

C&C very welcome!


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats pretty cool man, more than good for a first! :shok:
Loving the maul xD
maybe like add a few wires or such, if its a PW? or not, its still awesome :laugh:
Will be good to see it like painted up etc


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks alot Ensanguined Priest! yeah hehe, i found the maul arm in that old old chaos warriors regiment box, it's sweet... yeah i'll try to add a few wires perhaps, just gotta look at a tutorial to do that 

further C&C's are more than welcome!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

looks kool like the mace


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks Choco 

overall (including all the cutting, drilling, sculpting etc) this took about 4-5 hours so far... it'll be finished soon enough with the backpack and stuff.

more C&C are welcome. I want to become better at converting so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry for the double post, but i have a small update...

i got the backpack done and for good measure i smacked on a shield on the back, because this captain does not reload.. he just grabs his shield and smacks away on the bullies with his maul hehe... to top it of i tried to make a "tyranid" trophy head, which is actually just a very old lizardmen head i found in my bits, with some grey stuff on it...























































not sure whether or not i like the supposed tyranid head or the shield, but yeah... just trying out different things here in my beginner's converter career 

C&C is always welcome of course


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think I'd nix the trophy head. But aside from that, it looks a beauty. Keep it up!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks a lot primeminister... yeah i scratched the trophy head, but i'll keep practicing 

i'll be creating a little crew to go along with this captain, i'll post the updates in this same thread

more C&C is of course appreciated


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nice work so far, should look good when its finished and painted!

just one question, have you got the space marine codex yet? because if not it may be an idea so you know what to equip his comand squad with (i presume thats what you meant by "his little crew")

cheers

edd


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

hey, thanks for the comment! 

and no, i do not have the codex, i mainly just got back into these minis for fun... i actually have no intention of actually playing with these dudes, as I am the only one i know that has any interest in warhammer 40k and the GW affiliated shops are miles and miles away so yeah... hehe


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome, then i look forward to seeing some more cool conversions

keep up the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

So while i figure out how to make the captain's base, i started working on his squad and i am currently converting two of his companions. His whole squad will be his personal honour bodyguards (just some fluff for my own sake hehe) and they WILL be badass 


the first one: i have scraped of the tubes and mask with the knife thats all, no gs or nothing on the helmet. Make a tabard for him aswell and found a small metal piece that has like an egyptian eye design in it (you can't see that on the foto i think) and put it in his tabard. 



























the second one: i took a set of legs from the chaos warrior regiment box and put the SM torso on there, looks kinda like a classic knight that way with the leg armour, and "tried" to make the mk2 armour on the back of his legs - saw a tutorial about so i figured i would try it out (credit to the guy that made the awesome tutorial!)




































"knights gun": the gun-arm of the last shown mini, the "knight"... his hand has been cut off to have it replaced with a huge ass gun (got it off a land raider i think?). It has a piece of cloth hanging from it. and double magazine i got off two regular bolters


















hope you enjoy 

C&C welcome!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

UPDATE: this update is LONG overdue since I completed the captains men some time ago but just forgot about them and moved onto new projects which i will also be posting up at a later time.

Now for the fun part  My captain has two honor guards with him, and the first one i have named "The Gunslinger":






























































top view of how i did his right hand gun with a piece of paper clipper bent around so it could fit into the two barrels which were glued on separately.

The second of his honor guards i have named "The Knight" (hehe so cliché with the names):













































his right hand has been replaced by the gun entirely, which i took off a landspeeder i think, not really sure about that one. Then i put some grey stuff in the to fill out the gap in between the arm and the gun and to smoothen it out. His left arm is an old terminator arm on which i glued on a bolt pistol for a bit more firepower =)

group shots:



























hope you enjoyed this little display of the captain and his honor guard that i have made. I'll get them painted eventually and will upload the pictures once painted.

C&C's are very much welcome =)


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

I like them and it makes them seem even beter because it's you first conversion. One tip though if they're just normal marines and not chaos ones try and get rid of the eight pointed star on the sheild and all oher chaos symbols like that. Other that that i think you did an awesmoe job. 
:good:


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks alot mate! means alot and btw, i'm gonna start a blood angels army aswell so you might be interested in that seeing that you play them yourself 

haha yeah well since these minis will be used for nothing, i'll just leave them there for now... i wasn't familiar with how the chaos symbols looked like and such before i started so yeah... but i promise you, you won't see any chaos symbols on my new projects


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

The heavy bolter looks a little oversized, mabie put it so its replaced his forarm or something?  
apart from that brilliant and the wire u drilled into the captin, from the nid head trophie, you can make an angels halo or something?  thought it would be pretty cool


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i like what your doing here really good for a first timer and the pose for "the gunslinger" is ace (even if the guns are a bit big) hope to see more from you +R


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice work on the cape and loinclothes, getting the putty into a natural cloth like flow can be tricky. 

These really put my first attempts to shame lol.

Nice work


----------

